# Billy Cook Saddle Serial Numbers



## countrychick95

Hello everyone! I have 3 Billy Cook saddles I am trying to get information for. I am trying to figure out what all the dang numbers mean! All of them are made in Sulphur, Oklahoma. One has 03 88164 stamped under a fender. One has 14 148818 under the fender, and the last has 96 34605 under a fender. Any ideas as to what this is? I think they are serial numbers, but I don't know what all of the numbers after the space are. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baymule

https://www.cuteness.com/article/identify-imitation-billy-cook-saddle

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/how-to-read-a-billy-cook-saddle-serial-number.1823/


----------

